# Is NJS bizzare?



## onespeedbiker (May 28, 2007)

Is NJS a none issue? This is a single speed fixed board. NJS is admittedly an antiquated standard, designed for Keirin racers in Japan; steel, mostly lugged frames, looseball bearings, the standard covers everything from the frames to the kind of spokes you can use. Certainly there is no reason to use NJS parts unless you are a Keirin racer. NJS parts were pretty much unknown out side of Japan for the last 50 years until the recent hipster movement, which has embraced NJS and suddenly Shimano can’t make enough of the stuff. 

On the other hand, most the stuff is high quality. If you’re a retro grouch like me and still covet like loose ball bearings, NJS rocks. Interestingly enough, Shimano strong-armed NJS to allow cartridge bottom brackets, but Keirin racers rarely use them. This maybe because Keirin racers found they could remove the grease seal and use oil instead of grease on the loose ball variety for a better spin. 

So what about you? Would you put any NJS parts on your bike?

Brad


----------



## ukiahb (Jan 26, 2003)

It makes no difference to me, the only NJS part I have is a Sugino 75 crankset, which is indeed high quality and well worth the price


----------



## Fredke (Dec 10, 2004)

onespeedbiker said:


> Would you put any NJS parts on your bike?


And incur the wrath of BSNYC? You've got to be kidding!


----------



## Alx (Mar 22, 2007)

All I had was a set of track bars but that's cause they came with the frame I bought. They're sitting in my closet right now while people on craigslist wonder what the hell they are. NJS is cool if you're building a real track bike but for those of us who ride in the street they're mostly a waste of money. those components are mostly popular due to their rep rather than function.


----------



## asterisk (Oct 21, 2003)

These hipsters you speak of latched onto NJS mostly because of a rep of extreme durability first and image itself probably not too far behind. This kind of thing gets argued over hourly at the Bike Forums Fixed board so see there for all you could ever want to read on the matter.

In a market segment as small as track racing you are bound to end up using something NJS if you race or collect a lot of equipment. I may not be a keirin racer but the Sugino 75 was and still is one of the best bang for your buck cranks on the market. Before Surly/EAI/etc, 95% of the lock rings and cogs out there were Shimano, all NJS stamped (1/8" cogs that is). MKS toe clips? NJS stamped, not too many other options for metal toe clips these days. Track bars? Nitto has more options than any other single manufacturer and most if not all are stamped.

I guess the intent of your question comes down to an image thing... if you're the type to drop $700 on a used keirin frame and must have the parts then you go all NJS. If you're just out to race or like to use quality stuff... some of it is bound to be NJS.


----------



## BianchiJoe (Jul 22, 2005)

NJS isn't bizarre, but hipsters who obsess over it sure are. Give me cartridge bearings over loose ball any day. NJS is just another elitist moniker for no-lives to get haughty about. C'mon, we're talking about _bicycles_, fer cryin' out loud!.


----------



## Dave Hickey (Jan 27, 2002)

It's pretty much a non issue other than NJS will mean the parts are stout...


----------



## boneman (Nov 26, 2001)

*The stuff's nice*

I bought a Samson keirin frame in Japan. Came with Hatta BB and HS so I ended up buying a Sugino 75 crankset and a Nitto NJS seatpost. The rear drop out axle size and width are normal track so it's a bit in between but I take your point on the NJS standard. Hey, it works for keirin racing but it's definitely not something that's needed for non-keirin riders.



onespeedbiker said:


> Is NJS a none issue? This is a single speed fixed board. NJS is admittedly an antiquated standard, designed for Keirin racers in Japan; steel, mostly lugged frames, looseball bearings, the standard covers everything from the frames to the kind of spokes you can use. Certainly there is no reason to use NJS parts unless you are a Keirin racer. NJS parts were pretty much unknown out side of Japan for the last 50 years until the recent hipster movement, which has embraced NJS and suddenly Shimano can’t make enough of the stuff.
> 
> On the other hand, most the stuff is high quality. If you’re a retro grouch like me and still covet like loose ball bearings, NJS rocks. Interestingly enough, Shimano strong-armed NJS to allow cartridge bottom brackets, but Keirin racers rarely use them. This maybe because Keirin racers found they could remove the grease seal and use oil instead of grease on the loose ball variety for a better spin.
> 
> ...


----------



## onespeedbiker (May 28, 2007)

ukiahb said:


> It makes no difference to me, the only NJS part I have is a Sugino 75 crankset, which is indeed high quality and well worth the price


 Interestingly Sugino 75 cranks are rarely seen on Keirin bikes. I'm guessing they're considered a step down from Shimano, and the racers prefer to use only top of the line parts and then treat them with indifference. OTOH Sugino seems to be the only NJS parts manufacturer that is embracing the hipster movement with there new ano colored cranks (which of course are no longer certified because NJS says they have to be silver).

Brad


----------



## midlife_xs's (Jun 18, 2004)

Nice looking bike. Could you tell me how much a new frameset cost in Japan? Just wondering as used ones are like $500-700 here.


----------



## asterisk (Oct 21, 2003)

onespeedbiker said:


> Interestingly Sugino 75 cranks are rarely seen on Keirin bikes. I'm guessing they're considered a step down from Shimano, and the racers prefer to use only top of the line parts and then treat them with indifference.


The Grand Mighty is probably the go to crank in the Sugino line for keirin however between their already high price and importer markups, they end up being pretty pricey by the time they reach our shores. They supposedly have several additional steps of forging that make them stiffer than the 75s but at that level only someone producing serious power can tell.

Also, Shimano probably doesn't see the fixed market as much to gain versus other segments so they won't devote as much product development power there, thus Sugino is seen as more active.


----------



## thedips (Mar 26, 2007)

i think people who strive for njs are no different from the DURA ACE / CARBON RECORD crowd.... so if you got the money and want that gain in quality.. why not... 

obviously not necessary to your every day mere mortals... and neither is upgrading you dura ace 9 set to 10 ....


----------



## anthony.delorenzo (May 8, 2007)

From what I understand -- or, at least, what Wikipedia says, the whole point of the NJS is to ensure that no racers have an advantage in equipment. So, being NJS doesn't make it the best stuff. However, a lot of the best stuff happens to be NJS. 

Personally, I don't care one way or the other. I want the best part at the best price. It shouldn't matter unless you race Keirin or you just want an authentic Keirin bike. No shame in that, I figure, even if you just ride it on the street. 

It also mentions that non-Japanese companies have a hard time getting certified -- they want to keep the industry within Japan. 

Regards, 
Anthony


----------



## threesportsinone (Mar 27, 2007)

I always thought that NJS was just a marketing tactic for fixies equivalent to the carbon marketing that dominates gearies.

However, I must admit that some of the NJS stuff at Yellow Jersey is pretty appealing, not because its NJS but because it is stuff like Boneman's beautiful Samson.


----------



## boneman (Nov 26, 2001)

*Depends on condition and make*

I paid $810 US. Not likely you'll find a top keirin frame in this condition anywhere for lower. Bought it from a kerin race who was cleaning out his inventory as he and his wife were moving to the US.



midlife_xs's said:


> Nice looking bike. Could you tell me how much a new frameset cost in Japan? Just wondering as used ones are like $500-700 here.


----------

